# Je faire ...?



## caramelfemme (1 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour! J'ai un lecteur MP3 normal. Ai-je besoin d'un iPod? Ipods sont vraiment mieux? Merci!


----------



## badmonkeyman (1 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

il est bizarre le titre de ce post.. bref !
De quel iPod parlez-vous ?
L'iPod classic a l'avantage d'avoir une très grosse capacité de stockage donc si vous possédez beaucoup de musique, oui cet iPod là est mieux. Il lit les vidéos, ce qui est un plus.
L'iPod Nano et le Shuffle sont sympa d'utilisation, mais en regardant de plus près, ce ne sont juste des mp3 marqués d'une Pomme.
L'iPod Touch est quant à lui complètement différent car il dispose de l'interface iOS (comme sur l'iPhone/iPad), vous pouvez lire des films, jouer,lire,... et j'en passe.

Avec un iPod, vous devez passer par iTunes qui offre d'innombrable service.
Les iPod peuvent lire de la haute-définition (AAC), un délice pour les oreilles.

Pour résumer, si vous écoutez un .mp3 avec un casque moyenne gamme ou simple écouteur, vous pouvez soit rester avec votre mp3 classique ou vous faire plaisir avec un iPod Shuffle ou Nano.
Si vous avez une playlist impressionnante, l'iPod classic reste une bonne alternative.
Pour varier les plaisir (jeux, musiques, films,..), optez pour un iPod Touch.

Vous êtes sur un forum dédié à Apple, donc il est difficile d'avoir un avis objective mais peu de gens reviennent en arrière après avoir utiliser un iPod.

bad


----------



## Lauange (1 Décembre 2012)

caramelfemme a dit:


> Bonjour! J'ai un lecteur MP3 normal. Ai-je besoin d'un iPod? Ipods sont vraiment mieux? Merci!



Évidemment, sinon tu ne serai pas là.


----------



## iPadOne (2 Décembre 2012)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> L'iPod Nano et le Shuffle sont sympa d'utilisation, mais en regardant de plus près, ce ne sont juste des mp3 marqués d'une Pomme.
> 
> bad



Pour une fois je suis pas d'acc avec toi, pour moi un Nano a part le fait que la mémoire soit pas si grande c'est un excellent MP3 le seul défaut sur le 7 c'est le manque de clip donc en velo ou en moto si pas de poche compliqué a transporter , sur le 6 je pouvais encore l'avoir en bracelet montre.


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Décembre 2012)

Oui, j'avoue que je suis resté simpliste pour l'iPod nano. 
Quand j'entends iPod nano, je ne peux pas m'empêcher d'avoir en tête la première/deuxième génération qui m'a vraiment marqué.
Il est vrai que c'est l'iPod qui a le plus évolué depuis son apparition.


----------



## caramelfemme (2 Décembre 2012)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> il est bizarre le titre de ce post.. bref !
> De quel iPod parlez-vous ?
> ...


 

Désolé, je n'ai pas écrit quelque chose bizarre. Je suis de l'Autriche, je vis à Paris. Tous mes amis en Autriche ont un Ipod. Merci pour l'info. Je pense que je vais acheter un xD


----------



## iPadOne (2 Décembre 2012)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Oui, j'avoue que je suis resté simpliste pour l'iPod nano.
> Quand j'entends iPod nano, je ne peux pas m'empêcher d'avoir en tête la première/deuxième génération qui m'a vraiment marqué.
> Il est vrai que c'est l'iPod qui a le plus évolué depuis son apparition.



Les premier Nano était strictement inutile depuis la 4 eme Gen c'est plus pareil du tout par contre la taille de la mémoire est pas assez grosse (enfin on en veux toujours plus), par contre le suffle est lui INUTILE je te l'accorde  , le dernier nano ce qui est bluffant c'est la taille et l'autonomie


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (3 Décembre 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> Les premier Nano était strictement inutile depuis la 4 eme Gen c'est plus pareil du tout par contre la taille de la mémoire est pas assez grosse (enfin on en veux toujours plus), par contre le suffle est lui INUTILE je te l'accorde  , le dernier nano ce qui est bluffant c'est la taille et l'autonomie


Pour une fois, je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. 
l'iPod Shuffle est très utile pour les activités physiques où emporter l'iPhone me semble plus risqué 
Sans compter que cela permet d'éviter les appels éventuels pendant que je cours comme un dératé sur mon treadmill 
L'iphone est rangé dans le vestiaire et l'iPod Shuffle est accroché à mon short
My 2 cents
Attention cependant:
Ne pas oublier d'enlever l'iPod du vêtement après l'effort.... Le mien est passé à la machine avec le T-Shirt (un cycle complet de lavage....). Mais il a refonctionné après une nuit avec la clim.... Il était très propre cela dit en passant.
Mais je ne recommencerai pas...


----------



## Gwen (3 Décembre 2012)

Le shuffle est génial en voiture. Impossible d'être distrait par un écran du coup.


----------



## iPadOne (3 Décembre 2012)

comme quoi les choix et besoin sont diffèrent et les machine ont leur raison d'être. Pour moi le problème des Shuffles c'est de pas voir les listes de lecture ou les artistes , l'écran ne m'est utile que pour ça mais je ne pourrai pas m'en passer


----------



## rafchev (5 Décembre 2012)

Perso, j'ai un Ipod nano 2ème génération, et je suis parfaitement contente, J'avais un Ipod nano 1 avant, mais on me l'a volé en soirée :/ mais là j'ai 8 GB et il tient déjà vachement longtemps. Le seul truc un peu chiant, c qu'on ne peut pas le brancher partout comme un mp3 normal, genre fo un cable qui convertit ou une fonction AUX. Sinon, pour charger et décharger des chansons sur ton Ipod, il te faut un programme spécial, si tu veux le brancher à des ordis différents, sinon avec l'Ipod tu dois tout effacer, ce qui n'est pas tjrs pratqiue. Si tu utilise uniquement des produits Apple, y a aucun problème. Mais bon, en mm temps, si tu es satisfaite avec ton mp3 normal, je ne vois pas pq tu devrais t'en acheter un autre.


----------



## caramelfemme (8 Décembre 2012)

J'ai maintenant acheté un =)


----------

